# What size seatpost?



## bots21 (Jun 1, 2005)

I realize that this is a hard question to answer not knowing my size, but I thought I would give it a shot. I'm building a M 03 TCR 0 Composite. I don't have a seatpost yet and was wondering what size other people rode. I have fairly short legs and a long torso, so I don't really know. I was riding a Lemond MJ in 53cm and had little seatpost showing, maybe 100mm, but I don't know for sure. I was going to order a 240mm post thinking that would fit, but thought I'd ask around to see what sizes evryone else was riding. Thanks.


----------

